# Κάτοικοι ξένων πόλεων



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

*Κάτοικοι ξένων πόλεων*

Ξαναβλέποντας τη φράση του Τζον Φ. Κένεντι «Είμαι Βερολινέζος» στο νήμα για τις γερμανικές λέξεις, αναρωτήθηκα για πόσων ξένων πόλεων τους κατοίκους έχουμε ξεχωριστή ονομασία και δεν περιοριζόμαστε στο γενικό «κάτοικος του/της». Αυτές που βρήκα (όχι με ιδιαίτερο ψάξιμο βέβαια, πρέπει να ομολογήσω) είναι πραγματικά λίγες, και γίνονται ακόμη λιγότερες αν αποκλείσουμε τις μεγάλες και μεσαίες τουρκικές πόλεις, που τις αποκαλούμε ακόμη με το ελληνικό τους όνομα.

Οι περισσότερες ονομασίες κατοίκων ξένων πόλεων αφορούν, προφανώς, πόλεις με τις οποίες είχαμε στο απώτερο ή πρόσφατο παρελθόν κάποιου είδους πάρε-δώσε (κοινώς νταραβέρια). Όμως και πάλι, μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγες (και φυσικά, όπου δεν υπάρχει όνομα κατοίκου, δεν υπάρχει και επίθετο της πόλης ή, αν θέλετε, το αντίστροφο). Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μου ξεφεύγουν πολλές. Ορίστε ο πίνακας (χωρίς τουρκικές πόλεις· αν θέλετε προσθέστε τις εσείς):



*Πόλη*
|
*Κάτοικος*

Αλεξάνδρεια | Αλεξανδρινός
Δαμασκός | Δαμασκηνός
Ιερουσαλήμ | Ιεροσολυμίτης
Ρώμη | Ρωμαίος
Νάπολη | Ναπολιτάνος
Μιλάνο | Μιλανέζος
Βενετία | Ενετός, Βενετσ(ι)άνος
Γένοβα | Γενοβέζος, Γενουάτης
Φλωρεντία | Φλωρεντίνος, Φλωρεντινός
Τορίνο | Τορινέζος
Παρίσι | Παριζιάνος
Μασσαλία | Μαρσεγιέζος
Μονακό | Μονεγάσκος
Μαδρίτη | Μαδριλένος
Σεβίλ(λ)η | Σεβιλ(λ)ιάνος
Λονδίνο | Λονδρέζος
Δουβλίνο | Δουβλινέζος
Βρυξέλες | Βρυξελιώτης
Βερολίνο | Βερολινέζος
Μόσχα | Μοσχοβίτης
Βιέννη | Βιεννέζος
Σκόπια | Σκοπιανός
Νέα Υόρκη | Νεοϋορκέζος
Βοστόνη | Βοστονέζος


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 9, 2010)

Δρα, να προσθέσουμε "Μασσαλιώτης" στη Μασσαλία, "Βενετός" στη Βενετία και, ίσως, "Αλεξανδρεύς" στην Αλεξάνδρεια; Να προσθέσω και την προτίμησή μου για τη γραφή "Βρυξέλλες" με δύο "λ"; (κι εσύ άλλωστε γράφεις με δύο "ν" τη Βιέννη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα Ρογήρε

Ό,τι θέλουν οι Βρυξέλλες, κανένα πρόβλημα, οι κοντινοί τους ξέρετε και καλύτερα :).

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου για τα λιγοστά Λυονέζος και Βαρκελωνέζος, που προέρχονται κυρίως, αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά, από τον αθλητικό χώρο;

Να σημειώσω ότι στο διαδίκτυο συνάντησα επίσης τα ελληνικά επώνυμα Βελιγραδινός και Βελιγραδιώτης, ενώ βρήκα μόνο μία σαφή αναφορά σε Σοφιανούς με την έννοια των κατοίκων της Σόφιας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Με το _Βαρκελωνέζος_ ανοίγεις την άλλη πληγή, δηλ. τη σύγκριση με τη _Βοστόνη_.

Να προσθέσω (χωρίς πολλά ευρήματα, αλλά ποιος μετράει; :)):
Μελβουρνέζος
Τοροντιανός
(Να δούμε πόλεις της ελληνικής διασποράς. Τους κατοίκους της Πρετόριας, τους λέμε Πρετοριανούς; :))

Τα αρχαία τοπωνύμια δίνουν κάποια, π.χ. Καρχηδόνιος, Μεδιολανός, Λουγδουνήσιος (αυτός είναι ο Λυωνέζος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

Λουγδουνήσιος, αλλά καμία σχέση με τη λουγδουνική (από το Leyden) λάγηνο (όπως μάθαμε καποιοι τη φυσική στο εξατάξιο).



nickel said:


> (Να δούμε πόλεις της ελληνικής διασποράς. Τους κατοίκους της Πρετόριας, τους λέμε Πρετοριανούς; :))


Πάντως _και Ιωαννουπόλεως_ νομίζω ότι είναι ο Πατριάρχης Αλεξανδρείας, άρα μπορούμε να πούμε Ιωαννουπολίτες τους Γιοχανεσμπουργκιανούς. :)

Δεν βλέπω να απογειώνεται αυτή η κλωστούλα... Μήπως να επεκτείναμε την εμβέλεια του νήματος και σε ευρύτερες περιοχές; Αμερικάνικες πολιτείες, αγγλικές κομητείες, γαλλικούς νομούς, ομόσπονδες γερμανικές γαίες (έτσι λέει τα Länder o Χριστόφιας) κ.π.λ.

Για τα ονόματα των κατοίκων των χωρών είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου έχω δει εκτενή πίνακα 
(νομίζω στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά τώρα που έψαξα λίγο δεν τον βρήκα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Ορίστε και ο Λουτήσιος (κάτοικος Λουτητίας ή Παρίσιος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να δούμε πόλεις της ελληνικής διασποράς.



Μόντρεαλ > Μοντρεαλίτης

[...] Στο Μόντρεαλ έχουμε μια δυνατή παροικία με 70.000 *Μοντρεαλίτες* ελληνικής καταγωγής. Εχουμε καταφέρει να διατηρήσουμε τη γλώσσα και πολλά από τα έθιμά μας. [...]

Από συνέντευξη του Καναδού γερουσιαστή Λίο Χουσάκος (Λεωνίδα Χουσάκου) στα ΝΕΑ.




nickel said:


> (Τους κατοίκους της Πρετόριας, τους λέμε Πρετοριανούς; :))


Ίσως Πρετορίτες (στους συνδέσμους αναφέρεται Νοτιοαφρικανός Vyron Pretoritis...).


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

Αν πιάνεται και η Αργεντινή, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων βολεύει να εξελληνίζουμε τα ντόπια τοπωνύμιο και κατοικωνύμιο ( ; ).
Έτσι, έχουμε και λέμε:
Buenos Aires, bonaerense ή porteño: Μπουένος Άιρες, Μποναερένιος ή Πορτένιος (για φανατικούς: Καλαερίτης ή Λιμανίσιος)
Santa Fe, santafesino: Σάντα Φε, Σανταφεσίνος
Córdoba, cordobés: Κόρδοβα, Κορδοβέζος
Mendoza, mendocino: Μεντόσα, Μεντοσίνος
Salta, salteño: Σάλτα, Σαλτένιος
San Juán, sanjuanino: Σαν Χουάν, Σανχουανίνος


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> κατοικωνύμιο ( ; )


Πώς τα λέμε αυτά; Υπάρχει μονολεκτικός όρος ή μόνο ad hoc περιφραστικοί (τοπικό επίθετο, επίθετο της καταγωγής, _vel sim_.); Οι αρχαίοι τα έλεγαν εθνικά (και δημοτικά για τις υποδιαιρέσεις) και ξεμπέρδευαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τα *πατριδωνυμικά *δηλώνουν τον τόπο καταγωγής. Άλλα, για κατοίκους, δεν ξέρω.


----------

